# Grrrrrr effing pop ups again



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

The pop up ads are back in force.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Stay off the cialis then!!


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> Stay off the cialis then!!


Lol


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

ive not had any as yet nidge but i got em last time,


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

lucs said:


> ive not had any as yet nidge but i got em last time,


He's probably been on some mucky websites and blaming ukm


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

Got them as well. Also most of the time when I go to log in on the top of the page it dosen't work. Have to do it on the other page


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I do t get pop ups but I get logged out after clicking 3 bloody pages. rigs fuxking annoying


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I do t get pop ups but I get logged out after clicking 3 bloody pages. rigs fuxking annoying


Get tapatalk forum


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Utterfocus said:


> Get tapatalk forum


what's that? and is that you in your avi?

fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> what's that? and is that you in your avi?
> 
> fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap


Am I being big headed if I say yes that is me and I think it's one of my best features

Tapatalk is a forum app from the apple market which puts together all your Websites

Tapatalk is the top forum app that allows you to connect to thousand Internet forums with the ability to send and receive messages and upload images

You don't have to go on the uk muscle web site as the forum will be stored on tapatalk and will load straight from the app which means no adds !!

Loads of people use it!


----------

